
Delicious is 5 - jwilliams
http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2008/11/delicious-is-5.html
======
cdr
It's too bad Yahoo has neglected it so, it was a great service.

------
zzzmarcus
Yay.

3826 bookmarks: <http://delicious.com/zzzmarcus/>

anyone else care to post a link to their profile?

~~~
joshu
<http://del.icio.us/joshua> ~ 11k bookmarks.

~~~
blasdel
The man himself!

Do you hate the trappings of the Big Rewrite as much as the rest of us? (the
new domain, the redesign that replaced simple sincerity with YUI smarm)

~~~
joshu
I struggle with it more than I'd like...

------
mlLK
<http://delicious.com/charliecache> jesus guise your numbers murder mine;
plus, my tags are in a dire need of cleaning, and since delicious doesn't
really provide any builtin features for handling your keywords in batch (at
least none i know of) i'm wondering if any of you have written one.

------
mlLK
one more thing, i think what delicious is doing will bring about the next
phase of the internet. this is a stretch, but i'd even put them on par with
google (granted, didn't yahoo buy out delicous?) in the sense that they're
pooling vast amount of data making their users do all their dirty work for
them, in that we're the ones in charge of describing information and figuring
out what it's worth. delicious has a lot of potential, but like i said earlier
i think we, the users, could benefit a bit more from our own pool of
information with some sort of library or tool-kit to re-evaluate what we don't
want to forget.

